# Reformation Study Bible - ESV or NKJV



## Wannabee (May 15, 2009)

I've heard so many people gush over the ESV Study Bible that I finally got one when Ligonier was giving them away for a donation. I hadn't looked at it carefully until this morning.

So, what's the difference? Perhaps this has been addressed before, but it looks like the same thing as the Reformation Bible that I have in the NKJV. It says "Reformation Bible" on it, so is it not the ESV Study Bible? Anybody add a little clarity for me?


----------



## reformedminister (May 15, 2009)

The ESV Reformation Study Bible and ESV Study Bible are two different things. As far as the Reformation Study Bible goes, there are minimal differences between the ESV and NKJV. The NKJV one is published by Nelson. The notes are the same as the ESV. The ESV has two columns and larger print.


----------



## Wannabee (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Andy,

I was just noticing on the ESV site that it's different. Hmmm, guess I didn't really need to buy this ESV Reformation Bible. It's a nice Bible though. I'll have to watch for a deal on the ESV Study Bible then.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (May 15, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, it's much harder to find the ESV version than the NKJV version of the Reformation Study Bible. The Christian bookstores that carry it seemed to only carry the NKJV version, but I was looking for one in the ESV. Ironically, I finally stumbled across one while wandering through Borders and snatched it up.

As for why I didn't just order an ESV one directly from Ligonier, my memory is that the shipping charges they would charge to send it to Hawaii were a deal-breaker, because when added to their "donation" price it was more than what they were selling for in the local bookstores.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 15, 2009)

I have a _NKJV Reformation Study Bible_; my wife has an _ESV Reformation Study Bible_. They are different primarily in choice of translation.

The _ESV Study Bible_, is a HUGE production that is about 700 pages longer than any existing study Bible available in English. It is worthy of the gushing if you prefer the ESV.

I have the ESV Study Bible but do NOT carry it due to its size and bulk. And, while many good Reformed people participated in the ESV Study Bible, it is not as uniformly Reformed as the _Reformation Study Bible_. The Reformation Study Bible, on the other hand, is a collection of wonderful Reformed notes and almost the entirety of Packer's _Concise Theology_, lightly edited and broken into almost 100 boxed sidebars and sections scattered throughout the Bible (but helpfully indexed in the table of contents).

So, when I teach my class on Sundays, my "Calvin Rocks" messenger bag is loaded with both a Reformation Study Bible (NKJV) and an UBS4 Greek Testament.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 15, 2009)

'Calvin Rocks' messenger bag? I need one of those! Where did you get it?


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 15, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> 'Calvin Rocks' messenger bag? I need one of those! Where did you get it?



Me too. I would like to have one. I hope it's not expensive.

I tried googling it and I found this:

John Calvin Messenger Bag - CafePress

They're selling it for $25 bucks. I don't like the color though. I bet that "Calvin Rocks" messenger bag is much cooler.


----------



## ke4cci (Jun 5, 2009)

I have both and the quality of the ESV Version over the NKJV Version is night and day.The ESV hands down.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 5, 2009)

I have both and prefer the NKJV to the ESV Reformation Study Bible.

Here is my Calvin Rocks messenger bag. http://shop.cafepress.com/calvin-rocks


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2009)

NKJV over ESV any day.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I have both and prefer the NKJV to the ESV Reformation Study Bible.
> 
> Here is my Calvin Rocks messenger bag. Calvin Rocks T-Shirts, sweatshirts, shirts, bumper stickers & gifts - CafePress


Ordered one of those tonight. As my son says, "kewl".

AMR

-----Added 6/6/2009 at 04:06:45 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> NKJV over ESV any day.


Indeed!

Took me some time to find to the NKJV of the Reformation Study Bible, but I managed to snag a used version that was in mint condition.

AMR


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 6, 2009)

Ligonier has them . . . in stock . . . in genuine leather . . . for $63.99.
https://store.ligonier.org/products...ichpage=1&action.x=0&action.y=0&action=search


----------

